# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Auswertung CGA. CEA und NSE

## WernerS

Hallo, 
Im Laufe meiner Erkrankung habe ich auf Anraten seit 2005 immer wieder die Marker CGA, CEA und NSE im Labor feststellen lassen. Mein CGA-Wert war von Anfang an weit überhöht. Die Messung erfolgte nach dem ELISA-Verfahren (Referenzwert <18 U/l). 
In nachfolgenden Darstellungen habe ich versucht, die Entwicklung der genannten Marker abzubilden. 
*Abbildung 1* 
zeigt die wichtigsten Stationen meiner Erkrankung und die PSA-Entwicklung: 
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/106...afikpsayq2.jpg 
In *Abbildung 2* wird die Entwicklung der einzelnen Marker gezeigt: 
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8...kmarkeryd5.jpg 
Abbildungen 1 und 2 hatte ich schon im Forum. 
*Abbildung 3* ist neu. Die Werte wurden so angepasst, dass die einzelnen Verläufe auf einer Grafik dargestellt werden können: 
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/3...onstigehw3.jpg 
Es schließen sich Fragen an. Aus den Verläufen kann ich keine Beziehung zu meinem Krankheitsverlauf herstellen. Therapien scheinen jedoch den jeweiligen Verlauf beeinflusst zu haben. Warum verlaufen die Linien bei CGA und NSE der Tendenz nach gleich? 
Zur Information noch ein paar weitere Daten: 
Anfangs-PSA: 16,0 ng/ml, GS 4+4 = 8, weitere Angaben stehen im Profil. 
Hier noch die Tumormarker von Prof. Bonkhoff: 
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7892/bonkhs1dd3.jpg 
Ich denke, dass meine Darstellung von allgemeinem Interesse ist, wird doch immer wieder die Empfehlung gegeben, diese Marker feststellen zu lassen. Für mich als Kassenpatienten bedeutet das jeweils zu zahlende Laborkosten. 
Schlüssige Erklärungen zum Verlauf konnte mir bisher keiner geben. Deshalb meine Bitte um guten Rat. 
Gruß 
WernerS  










Gruß

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo WernerS,

wie Du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst, habe ich auch immer sehr fleißig die Marker ermitteln lassen, die Du auch ermittelst und so toll und übersichtlich dargestellt hast. Nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung kann man Dir zu Deiner Entwicklung nur gratulieren. Der Trend geht doch anscheinend bei allen Markern nach unten. 

Wobei Du sicherlich weißt, daß wirkliche Gefahr erst im Verzuge ist,wenn CGA und NSE *gemeinsam* extrem in die Höhe schnellen ( so lt. Dr. Strum, aber ob das stimmt, weiß auch keiner, zumindest hat hier im Forum nach meinem Wissen in den letzen drei Jahren keiner wirklich darüber berichtet. ). Insofern auch diesbezüglich vorläufig Entwarnung !

Was mich betrifft, werde ich bezüglich der ganzen Markerei wie ich sie seit langem auch betreibe zusehnst skeptischer. Macht das überhaupt einen Sinn? 

Wenn die Marker ( außer PSA ) einigermaßen im Normbereich liegen bleiben und trotzdem laut bildgebenden Verfahren ( PET ) die Metastasen progredient sind, was hat man dann davon, den Wert von CGA und NSE zu wissen?

Aber bei Dir scheinen ja auch die bildgebenden Verfahren keine negativen Ergebnisse zu bringen, weshalb auch in dieser Hinsicht im Augenblick Entwarnung angezeigt sein dürfte.

Persönlich würde mich noch interessieren, welche therapeutischen Konsequezen Du und Deine Ärzte aus der Markerbestimmung von Prof. Bonkhoff gezogen habt? Oder war das auch für die Katz?

Alles Gute, Joachim

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Werner,

ganz sicher weiß ich, dass der NSE Wert dazu dient, kleinzelliges Wachstum frühzeitig erkennen zu können. Als Folge bei ansteigenden Werten wäre eine Änderung der Therapie angedacht.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ganz sicher weiß ich, dass der NSE Wert dazu dient, kleinzelliges Wachstum frühzeitig erkennen zu können. Als Folge bei ansteigenden Werten wäre eine Änderung der Therapie angedacht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Hans


Hallo Werner S, hallo Hans, hallo Hans-Joachim,

auch ich kenne die Ausführungen von Dr. Strum bezüglich der Anwendung von weiteren Tumor- resp. Biomarkern beim Fortschreiten eines Prostatakarzinoms.

Was Du, Hans, hier anführst, ist sicher so richtig. Beim Ansteigen z.B. des NSE-Wertes sollte über eine Änderung der Therapie nachgedacht werden.
Nur, welcher Arzt kann das hier in Deutschland vernünftig analysieren und umsetzen ?
Wir präsentieren den Ärzten verschiedene Biomarker, die Ärzte schauen sich das an, und sie sagen, was sollen wir nun damit anfangen.
Wir haben nunmal bezüglich der Diagnostik und Therapie des fortgeschrittenen PCa veraltete und sehr beschränkte Standardleitlinien, die noch von 1998 sind.
Die Therapie der fortgeschrittenen und metastasierenden  Prostatakarzinoms fand bisher im Grunde nicht oder nur sehr limitiert statt.
Die Uro-Onkologen hatten es sich auf dieser Grundlage bequem eingerichtet.
Das fortgeschrittene Prostatakarzinom wäre doch eine Erkrankung des alternden Mannes, der ja sowieso das Ende seines Lebens vor Augen habe, also was soll es. So sagten diese.
Wir hoffen nun, endlich Bewegung in diese unmöglichen Zustände zu bekommen, indem in einem erweiterten Konsensusprozess eine neue Leitlinienstruktur erstellt werden kann.

Aber nun wieder zu den Tumormarkern: CGA, CEA und NSE.

Z.B. kann der Marker *CGA (Chromagranin A)* durchaus - wenn hier ein stark progressiver Anstieg erfolgt - die zunehmende Aktivität von neuroendokrinen Zellen, die eben kein PSA produzieren,  darstellen.

Aber welcher Arzt kann damit arbeiten ? Und wenn, welche Therapiemöglichkeiten gibt es dann ? Taxotere ?

Oder nehmen wir *CEA (karzinoembryonales Antigen)*. Hier können auch gutartige Erkrankungen, wie Entzündungen der Leber, des Darms, des Magens, der Lunge, die Werte auffällig erhöhen. Selbst bei starken Rauchern sind die Werte zum Teil sehr hoch.

Weiterhin schauen wir auf den Marker *NSE (neurospezifische Enolase)*.
Auch hier können verschiedene gutartige Erkrankungen, wie z.B. Lungenerkrankungen oder Blutbildveränderungen (Erythrozyten-Zerfall), das Ergebnis stark beeinflussen und verändern.

Wir sehen also, diese Biomarker müssen, was die diagnostische und therapeutische Dimension betrifft, relativiert werden.

Hinzu kommt das mangelnde Verständnis der damit konfrontierten Ärzte.

Ich will mit diesen Ausführungen eigentlich nur uns Patienten sensibilisieren, damit wir uns kritisch mit den uns betreffenden diagnostischen und therapeutischen Elementen befassen, um dadurch einerseits unseren Geldbeutel zu schonen und andererseits wirklich die Untersuchungen zu avisieren, die auch von den Ärzten therapeutisch umgesetzt werden können.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Hans-Joachim, Hans und Namensvetter Werner Roesler, 
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit versucht, mir ein wenig mehr Wissen zu diesem doch recht vielfältigen Bereich anzueignen. 
Für Hans-Joachim hier noch einmal meine Tumormarker von Prof. Bonkhoff: 

· CGA= ganz vereinzelt positive Tumorzellen
· Somatostatinrezeptor=negativ
· Bcl2=negativ
· MiB1=bis 30 %
· HER2/neu=negativ
· EGF-Rezeptor=nur herdförmig membranöse Immunreaktion (unter 10 %)

· *FAS*=1 bis 2+· *COX2*=1 bis 2+

· Androgenrezeptor=2 bis 3+· P53=negativ

Wegen der Marker FAS und Cox 2 hat mir Prof. Bonkhoff Wirkstoffe vorgeschlagen. Zuerst ein Kurzbeschreibung dieser Marker:

*FAS:* Assoziiert mit der Entstehung von Androgenresidenz 
*COX 2:* Entzündungsverursacher 
Wegen FAS nehme ich seit Juli 2006 Xenical 120 mg (1-1-1) und wegen Cox 2 Celebrex 200 mg (1-0-1). Sie sind in meinen Medikamentenmix eingebunden, den ich in meinem Eingangsbeitrag http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8...kmarkeryd5.jpg
schon dargestellt habe. Im Moment hege ich Zweifel an der ausreichenden Wirksamkeit meiner Mixtur. Ich komme später noch darauf zurück. 
Bei meinen Recherchen für die Analyse meiner Markerverläufe CGA-NSE und CEA bin ich auf einige interessante Artikel gestoßen, die schon Inhalt dieses Forums waren. 
Günter Feick schrieb am 22.06.2006:
 *Aber wichtig sind für mich persönlich ebenfalls diese Informationen* von Prof. Bonkhoff zur DNA Zytometrie und zu neuroendokrinen Tumorzellen - 
1. Peridiploide Karzinomzellen können auch Chromogranin A positiv sein und sind somit *nicht* als ungefährlich einzustufen. Erst die immunhistochemische Untersuchung des Probematerials kann diesen Aspekt abklären.

2. Neuroendokrine (NE) Tumorzellen produzieren kein PSA und entziehen sich damit der üblichen klinischen Untersuchung. 
Der für mein Verständnis beste Aufsatz zu NE Tumorzellen (Vorkommen, Entwicklung, Einfluß auf nicht NE Tumorzellen, etc.) findet sich in einem Aufsatz, der von der Selbsthilfegruppe Pro Mann - Hamburg, mit Rudolf Strathman als Vorkämpfer, hier abgelegt ist - Neuroendokrine Differenzierung im Prostatakarzinom. Ein unerkannter und therapierefraktärer Phänotyp, www.promann-hamburg.de Eine Textstelle zum Wecken des Interesses an der von Prof. Bonkhoff und Prof. Fixemer erarbeiteten Forschung dieses PCa Zelltyps, weiter unten. 
Günter Feick 
*Auszug -* Dies ist nicht verwunderlich wenn man bedenkt, dass die *NE-Tumorzellen primär androgeninsensitiv* sind und somit unter Androgenentzug einen Selektionsvorteil erhalten. Klinische Studien, die den Verlauf der Serumwerte von Chromogranin A und anderer endokriner Marker unter der hormonellen Therapie verfolgen, scheinen dieses Konzept zu bestätigen. Bei lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinomen führen bereits 9 Monaten einer durchgeführten maximalen Androgenblockade zu einer signifikanten Erhöhung der Chromogranin-A-Serumwerte im Vergleich zu den nicht therapierten Patienten. In dieser Studie traten bei den Patientenmit normalen Chromogranin-A-Serumwerten deutlich weniger häufig Knochenmetastasen (6%) auf als bei den Patienten mit erhöhten Serumwerten (38%). Die Autoren empfehlen daher, im Rahmen einer Androgenentzugstherapie die Chromogranin-ASerumwerte zu bestimmen und im Falle eines Anstieges von Chromogranin A im Serum auf eine
intermittierende Androgenblockadeumzusteigen. In nachfolgenden Studien konnte dann gezeigt werden, dass erst durch die intermittierende Androgenblockade der Chromogranin-A-Serumwert signifikant gesenkt werden kann. Zellbiologisch lässt sich dieses Phänomen dadurch erklären, dass die NE-Differenzierung im Prostatakarzinom prinzipiell reversibel ist. Es erscheint möglich, dass durch die Unterbrechung des Androgenentzugs ein beträchtlicher Teil der Chromogranin-A Tumorzellen ihren endokrinen Phänotyp verliert und wieder die zellbiologischen igenschaften der exokrinen Tumorzellen annimmt. Weiterhin kann der Differenzierungswandel vom exokrinen zum endokrinen Zelltypen durch die Unterbrechung des Androgenentzugs blockiert werden". usw.......

_Geändert von Günter Feick (22.06.2006 um_ _23:34 Uhr)._ 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=1511&highlight=NE-Tumorzellen+prim%E4r+androgeninsensitiv#post1511 

Wieder Günter Feick am 18.01.07: 
kann ich als Laie lediglich aus Prof. Bonkhoffs Bericht zitieren, der nach Wils Ableben und Prüfung von Gewebeproben gefertigt worden war, und den Ludwig vor einigen Tagen hier ins Forum gestellt hatte. 
*Zitat* ... Das überrascht nicht, weil *neuroendokrine Tumore* der Prostata ohne acinare Anteile keine Prostatamarker einschließlich PSA, nukleare Androgenrezeptoren und anderes aufweisen. Die meisten dieser *Tumore* entwickeln sich unter Androgenunterdrückung aus üblichen prostatischen Adenokarzinomen und entwickeln ausgedehnte Metastasierung an ungewöhnlichen Stellen wie der Leber, weichem Gewebe und dem Magen-Darm-Trakt, ohne dass dies mit einem Anstieg des Serum-PSAseinherginge. Zusammenfassend habe ich keinen Zweifel daran, dass Wil de Jongh an Prostatakrebs starb, der sich nach einer Androgenentzugstherapie in ein reines neuroendokrines Karzinom gewandelt hatte. .... Nahezu alle prostatischen Adenokarzinome zeigen eine NE-Differenzierung, die durch den meistens verwendeten endokrinen Marker Chromogranin A definiert ist. Mindestens 10 % aller bösartigen *Tumore* 
der Prostata zeigen bei immunohistochemischer Untersuchung ausgedehnte und multifokale NE-Charakteristika. (Zitatende)

Dieter hat heute korrekterweise auf die Notwendigkeit hingewiesen,nichtdeutschsprachige Texte erst nach Übersetzung hier im Forum zu verwenden. Ich hole das nach für diese drei Abschnitte, die ich gestern im Originaltext belassen hatte.

PMID: 16997353 [PubMed - in process 
*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University British Columbia,* *Vancouver, Canada*  
Immunhistochemische Analyse von [/color]l-Dopa decarboxylase (DCC) mit den NE Markern Chromogranin-A und Bombesin zeigten eine deutliche NE Differenzierung nach 6 Monaten Hormonblockade und Vorschreiten der Androgenunabhängigkeit, aber sie zeigte kein deutliches Verhältnis zum Gleason Grad. Weiterhing zeigte eine zweifache Immunofluoreszens, daß ungefähr 55% der Mischpopulation von DDC- und Chromgranin A exprimierenden NE Zellen weiterhin den Androgenrezeptor (AR) besaßen. Zusammengenommen deuten diese Resultate auf eine Veränderung der aus dem AR Ephitel gewonnen Zellen zu einem NE Phenotypen hin. 
PMID: 15920165 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University of Rochester* *Medical Center, NY, USA.* 

Diese Resultate zusammen mit früheren Studien zeigen, daß die NE Differenzierung durch Hormonblockade induziert wird und die NE Differenzierung eine wichtige Rolle hat beim Wachstum des durch Interleukin-8 geförderten androgenunabhängigen, PCa.

PubMed - as supplied by publisher *Urology Unit, "G. Rummo" Hospital, Benevento Italy.*  
Vorhandensein von NeuroD1 ist häufiger anzutreffen als Chromogranin-A, und es stimmt überein mit dem gehäuften Indikatoren der Malignität in mittel bis schlecht differenziertem PCa. NeuroD1 könnte eine Rolle in der Pathophysiologie der NE Differenzierung des PCa spielen.  
Günter
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=7203&highlight=neuroendokrine+tumore#post7203 
Nachstehend noch ein paar Links zu diesem Thema: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=16755&highlight=neuroendokrine+tumore#post16755

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=7186&highlight=neuroendokrine+tumore#post7186

Meine CGA-, NSE- und CEA-Messungen haben ein halbes Jahr nach dem Beginn der Hormontherapie begonnen. Sehr wahrscheinlich sind sie schon von den oben beschriebenen Faktoren beeinflusst gewesen.

Werner, Du hast recht, wenn Du schreibst Was Du, Hans, hier anführst, ist sicher so richtig. Beim Ansteigen z.B. des NSE-Wertes sollte über eine Änderung der Therapie nachgedacht werden. Nur, welcher Arzt kann das hier in Deutschland vernünftig analysieren und umsetzen ? Wir präsentieren den Ärzten verschiedene Biomarker, die Ärzte schauen sich das an, und

sie sagen, was sollen wir nun damit anfangen. Ich musste diese Erfahrung auch schon oft machen. 
Jetzt komme ich noch mal auf meinen schon genannten Medikamenten-Mix. Er muss neu überdacht werden. Mein PSA steigt, ich kann in nicht mehr kontrolliert halten. Darüber werde ich später berichten.  
Gruß
WernerS

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Werner,
wie schon bei dem Austausch unserer privaten Nachrichten erwähnt kann ich aus den CGA Werten, die in meinem Fall unter AS innerhalb einer längerern Zeit von 399ng/ml auf derzeit 81 ng/ml gefallen sind keine Schlüsse ziehen. Möglicherweise ist bei einem behandelten PK die Situation eine andere. Aber auch wie in Deiner Kurve dargestellt fällt der CGA kontinuierlich, obwohl NE Zellen auf eine Chemo nur gering reagieren sollen. Als damals bei mir ein Wert von 399 ng/ml gemessen wurde, war ich natürlich beunruhigt und habe bei meinen behandelnden Urologen wegen der Bedeutung des erhöhten Wertes nachgefragt. Eine konkrete Aussage gab es nicht dazu.
 Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Wunderling

WernerS"Gruß"Ich denke, dass meine Darstellung von allgemeinem Interesse ist, wird doch immer wieder die Empfehlung gegeben, diese Marker feststellen zu lassen. Für mich als Kassenpatienten bedeutet das jeweils zu zahlende Laborkosten. 
Schlüssige Erklärungen zum Verlauf konnte mir bisher keiner geben. Deshalb meine Bitte um guten Rat. Gruß
Werner S."


Ein Rat von einem (zugegeben simpel gestricktem) Urologen:

Lassen Sie den Unsinn, sparen Sie sich das Geld und gehen Sie mit Ihrer Frau dafür nett aus (oder, je nach Fall, fahren mit Ihr dafür in den Urlaub).

All diese Laborwerte haben keinerlei klinische Relevanz. Insbesondere gibt es keine verwertbaren und allgemein akzeptierte Daten darüber, daß Sie auch nur einen Tag länger leben wenn Sie sich dauernd Ihr NSE, CGA oder hastdunichtgesehenwelchexotischen Laborwerte noch bestimmen lassen.

Das Problem besteht in der fehlenden klinischen Konsequenz und dem, was man als "lead-time-bias" bezeichnet.

Anders ausgedrückt: eine Laboruntersuchung muss eine Konsequenz beinhalten, von der der Patient auch profitiert. Es gibt aber nun mal keine belastbaren Daten darüber, ob der Mann denn nun auch nur EINEN TAG länger lebt, wenn man denn bei Anstieg des Markers x die Hormonblockade von HB auf HB2 umstellt. Oder intermittiert.
Dazu der o.g. "lead-time-bias": vielleicht wissen Sie etwas früher, daß es schlecht läuft. Sie leben aber eben nicht länger.

Ich wundere mich immer wieder über Menschen in diesem Forum, die offenbar jede Veröffentlichung in jedem Journal fleissig mitlesen und sich enorme Mengen fragmentarischen Wissens anlesen - aber nicht in der Lage sind zu verstehen, daß KLINISCHE RELEVANZ und vermutete oder postulierte Wirkmechanismen zwei völlig verschiedene Schuhe sind.

Das Gleiche gilt überigens für die hier oft propagierte "Referenzpathologie". 

Kleine Hilfestellung: Fragen Sie bei allen Maßnahmen, bei denen Sie dazuzahlen müssen, ob diese Maßnahme/Untersuchung international üblichen Standards entspricht - in der Regel sollten Sie dann nicht dazuzahlen.
Es gibt Ausnahmen (z.B. PSA als Früherkennung oder Sonountersuchungen). Aber ein großer Teil der Selbstzahlerleistungen in Deutschland sind gequirlter Mumpitz. Sie nützen natürlich - zumindest dem Doktor. 

Die Fälle, bei denen die von Ihnen beschriebenen Laboruntersuchungen hilfreich oder nützlich sind, sind jedoch SEHR seltene Ausnahmen. Und ich würde jeden Doktor, der behauptet diese Werte routinemäßig beim PCa bestimmen zu müssen als "höchst absonderlich" bezeichnen.

Aber das ist eben Deutschland: als Doktor darf man ja fast alles machen, was man will. Und es als "ganz besonders hilfreich" verkaufen. Und das Beste: es glauben sogar Leute. 

Gruß
Wu

----------


## dietmar

Hallo Herr Urologe,

es kann doch aber sein, dass ein Patient von Anfang an falsch, nämlich nur mit der einfachen HB therapiert wird, obwohl die 2HB oder 3HB länger anschlagen könnte. Da bitte ich um Aufklärung.
MfG.
dietmar

----------


## Wunderling

Eine komplette Androgenblockade als "first-line-Therapie" verbessert mitnichten die Überlebenszeit gegenüber der Monotherapie.

Genau deshalb ist die Monotherapie ja die Standardtherapie.

Dieser Streit darüber ist so alt wie das Forum. Glauben Sie mir bitte eines: wäre die komplette Androgenblockade (oder DHB) von Anfang an BESSER als LH/RH-Mono - dann WÄRE es die Standardtherapie.

Aber es hat keinen Sinn, diesbezüglich zu argumentieren. 
Es gibt Leute die glauben halt dran. Ist wie der Glaube an Homöopathie. 
Wenn Sie also solch eine Therapie wollen, müssen Sie einen Urologen, Hausarzt oder Onkologen finden, der das Spiel mitspielt. Ich kenne zwar keinen, der wirklich dran glaubt. Aber die, die mitspielen, würden Ihnen gegenüber DAS natürlich nie zugeben.
 Kann denjenigen, die das wollen, ja auch egal sein (denn sie wissen es ja eh besser als der Doktor).

Ganz einfach, oder?

Gruß
Wu

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Eine komplette Androgenblockade als "first-line-Therapie" verbessert mitnichten die Überlebenszeit gegenüber der Monotherapie.
> 
> Genau deshalb ist die Monotherapie ja die Standardtherapie.
> 
> Dieser Streit darüber ist so alt wie das Forum. Glauben Sie mir bitte eines: wäre die komplette Androgenblockade (oder DHB) von Anfang an BESSER als LH/RH-Mono - dann WÄRE es die Standardtherapie.
> 
> Aber es hat keinen Sinn, diesbezüglich zu argumentieren. 
> Es gibt Leute die glauben halt dran. Ist wie der Glaube an Homöopathie. 
> Wenn Sie also solch eine Therapie wollen, müssen Sie einen Urologen, Hausarzt oder Onkologen finden, der das Spiel mitspielt. Ich kenne zwar keinen, der wirklich dran glaubt. Aber die, die mitspielen, würden Ihnen gegenüber DAS natürlich nie zugeben.
> ...



Herr Wunderling,

Zunächst einmal:
Weder war ich noch bin ich ein Anhänger der DHB; ich habe vor Jahren im alten Forum mich sehr kontrovers mit den damaligen DHB-Anhängern herumgeschlagen. Vor allem habe ich immer protestiert, dass diese 100%igen "Anfangs-DHBler" damals die DHB als Anfangstherapie ganz generell empfahlen .....auch jüngeren PK'lern, bei denen die Diagnosen noch gute Chancen auf eine lokale (heilende) Behandlung boten.

Trotzdem muss ich aber doch einmal ein paar Worte sagen zu Ihren obigen statements:

Neben den Herren "fs" und "F.E." sind Sie meines Wissens der 3. Urologe, der sich dankenswerterweise in diesem Forum äussert. 
Was ich bisher seit Jahren von Ihren beiden Kollegen so mitbekommen habe, widerspricht ihren obigen Aussagen diametral!   Die beiden renommierten Herren Urologen sind bestimmt keine Homöopathen !!
Beide habe z.B. mir eine ADT3 empfohlen, die ich (nach einigem Zögern) vor einem halben Jahr begonnen habe (und sie GLAUBEN an ihre Empfehlung....s.o....Ihre Worte).

Dr. Strum und Dr. Myers gehören in den USA zu den angesehensten auf PK spezialisierten Ärzte, die schon seit etlichen Jahren sehr intensiv und erfolgreich die DHB/ADT3 einsetzen.
Haben Sie eigentlich einmal die Bücher von Strum oder Myers gelesen?? Wenn nicht, sollten Sie das vielleicht einmal tun!

Was will ich hiermit sagen???
Die PK-Welt ist nicht schwarz/weiss.........was heisst hier schon "medizinische Richtlinien in Deutschland" oder "Standardtherapie"??
Wenn Sie, die Herren Fach-Ärzte sich in diesem Forum schon so widersprechen, was sollen denn wir armen Schweine, die PK betroffenen Laien davon halten ??

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit einmal einen Beitrag unter dem Titel "Der Las Vegas Faktor" geschrieben.
Heute ist bei den Entscheidungen bez. seiner PK-Behandlung der Las Vegas Faktor genau so aktuell wie damals trotz Ihrer urologischen Richtlinien !!

Herzlicher Gruss

Klaus

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Herr Wunderling



> Eine komplette Androgenblockade als "first-line-Therapie" verbessert mitnichten die Überlebenszeit gegenüber der Monotherapie.
> 
> Genau deshalb ist die Monotherapie ja die Standardtherapie.
> 
> Dieser Streit darüber ist so alt wie das Forum. Glauben Sie mir bitte eines: wäre die komplette Androgenblockade (oder DHB) von Anfang an BESSER als LH/RH-Mono - dann WÄRE es die Standardtherapie.


Darf ich daraus schließen, dass jede Therapie nur so gut sein kann, wie die Vollständigkeit um das Wissen der Krankheit. Der größte Teil der Urologen und Radiologen therapieren nach einer Statistik, die zugegeben zu 70% erfolgreich verläuft, meine Intension und die vieler Patienten ist, diese Zahl mit einer tiefergreifenderen Diagnostik zu optimieren. Was nützt es dem Patienten einen hormontauben Tumor über ein Jahr wachsen zu lassen, den Tumor vielmehr durch die Hormonblockade aggressiver zu machen, worauf Untersuchungen hinweisen, anstatt die Sensibilität des Tumors vorher zu testen. 

Sie selbst haben in einigen Beiträgen feststellen können, dass Diagnostik und die daraus resultierenden Therapien bei betroffenen Mitstreitern in diesem Forum suboptimal gelaufen sind. Weshalb sollten wir uns hier auf eine Diskussion einlassen, in der lediglich festgefahrene DGU-Richtlinien vertreten werden? 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Dr. Wu,

auf weiten Strecken sehe ich es wie Sie: Alle Diagnostik macht letztendlich nur dann irgendwie Sinn, wenn sie wenigstens potentiell zu therapeutische Konsequenzen führt. In diesem Forum wird einem sehr schnell geraten, man solle dringend eine Zweitmeinung möglichst bei Bonkhoff einholen und außerdem diesen und jenen Marker im Blut bestimmen lassen. Das Meiste davon ist Mumpitz, da gebe ich Ihnen recht! 

Was raten Sie aber z. B. einem Patienten, der im Alter von 51 Jahren bei Ihnen auftaucht, über Rückenschmerzen klagt, bei dem Sie im Laufe der weitern Untersuchung  einen PSA-Wert von 240 ng/ml  ermitteln und dem schließlich der Pathologe einen aggressiven Tumor bescheinigt.

Vermutlich werden Sie diesen Patienten zunächst auf antiandrogene Therapie setzen, die dann nach wenigen Monaten versagt. Was nun Herr Dr.?

Sie werden dann vermutlich mit Ihrem Patienten über Taxotere reden, wobei völlig unklar ist, bei welchem PSA-Wert man damit beginnen solle, oder doch erst nach auftreten von Organmetastasen?

Nach wenigen Monaten versagt auch Taxotere. Was nun Herr Dr.?

Erzählen Sie dann ihrem in der Zwischenzeit 53jährigen Patenten: Tut mir leid, ich kann nichts mehr für Sie tun? 

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass spez. bei den schwierigen Fällen die Ratlosigkeit bei den Ärzten, insbesondere bei den Urologen doch sehr groß ist, wobei dem Patienten häufig schon geholfen wäre, wenn ihm der behandelnde Arzt nur eine Adresse nennen könnte, wo man ihm mit seinem Problem weiter hilft.

Man bekommt, Hr. Dr. Wu,  in diesem Forum so manchen fragwürdigen Rat, aber ohne Internet u. spez. dieses Forum wäre ich vollkommen verratzt. Mein Vorwurf an die gesammelte Urologenschaft wäre, dass es ihr in erheblichem Maße an Innovationskraft fehlt und mein Rat wäre, dass sie den Schulterschluss mit den Onkologen suchen sollten und forschen, forschen und nochmal forschen. Dann brauchen wir für eine zielgerichtete Therapie natürlich auch mehr und bessere Diagnostik!

Ich nehme in der Zwischenzeit einen bunten Reigen verschiedener Medikamente, die sich mit Ausnahme von Zometa, das ich auch bekomme, dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie alle bei Prostatakebs nicht zugelassen sind: 

Actos® (Pioglitazon) ist ein Insulin-Sensitizer und zugelassen bei Diabetes mellitus Typ. 

Arcoxia® (Etoricoxib) ist Cox-2-Inhibitor und zugelassen bei entzündlichen Erkrankungen wie Arthrose, rheumatoide Arthritis, Gicht.

Ovastat® (Treosulfan) ist ein Zytostatikum  und zugelassen als Zweitlinientherapie beim Zervixkarzinom, nach versagen platinhaltiger Chemo.

Volon® (Triamcinolon) ist ein Glucocorticoide und zugelassen bei chronischen Entzündungen, Allergien etc..

Calcitriol ist zugelassen bei Schilddrüsenerkrankungen und in Österreich auch zur Osteoporose-Therapie.

Ketoconazol ist ein synthetisches Antimykotikum und dementsprechend zur Behandlung von Pilzinfektionen zugelassen.

Außerdem Cefasel, Fischöl, ...

Natürlich habe ich mich auch schon an Thalidomid, Proscar, Avodart und dergleichen mehr versucht.

Lieber Dr. Wu, was fällt Ihnen dazu ein, was würden sie mir raten? Mein Urologe ist zwar ein netter Kerl, aber schon lange überfordert. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch eine Heilpraktikerin suchen, die dann mit mir z. B. Elektro Akkupunktur nach Voll macht?

Prostatakrebs ist eine Zivilisationserkrankunge die im Zusammenhang steht mit unseren hiesigen Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten. Vor diesem Hintergrund bin ich zunehmend irritiert, dass sich die Urologen aber auch die Onkologen mit ihren Patienten so wenig oder auch gar nicht über Ernährungsfragen unterhalten. Das scheint in Ihrer Ausbildung kein Thema zu sein.

WW

----------


## dietmar

Hallo zusammen,

es ist schön, Eure Beiträge zu lesen. Diese geben mir Lebensmut!
Schade, dass es hier im norddeutschen Raum keine Ärzte gibt, die sich vor Arbeit scheuen und auch mal etwas ausprobieren möchten- AUßER CHEMO!!!
Ich glaube, eine Chemo käme für die Uros selber nicht in Betracht.

Dietmar

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Winfried,

du kannst ja richtig freundlich sein, erwartest du wirklich eine Antwort von Dr. Wunderlich?

Wir können ja weiter fragen (ich habe es schon mal gemacht, ohne Antwort) was macht man bei einem T4 N1 M1a+b, einem aPSA von 740 und Haufen von Metastasen und befallenen LK, alle noch drin und nicht funktionierender 2HB, bzw. 3HB, als einzige schulm. Therapie?

Unter anderem Ernährungsumstellung von Anfang an, die üblichen NEM, Zellsymbioseth. und außer Zometa und Rocaltrol keinerlei Medikamente. Allerdings, weil nie im Krankenhaus th. war immer sehr viel Bewegung (ein Überlebensvorteil) möglich und eine vorzügliche LQ. vohanden.

EAV nicht aus Gaudi, sondern auch um die Inneren Organe zu testen, die noch alle o.k. sind und naturheilkundliche Stoffe samt Potenzierung zu testen, die für den Körper, bzw. bestimmte Organe vorteilhaft sind, nach der Erfahrung der HP. 

So dumm wie du immer machst scheint meine PCa-Bewältigung nicht zu sein. Bei der Ernährungsumstellung und Stoffwechselreduzierung, hast du in den Jahren auch dazu gelernt.

Was du von Dr. Wu erwartest, ist mir schleierhaft. 2 entgegengesetzte Uro Meinungen haben wir schon vernommen. Es fehlt noch eine 3. Uromeinung aus dem Forum, einen Onko dazu, dann haben wir schon 5 verschiedene Meinungen.

Gruß Knrad

----------


## WernerS

> ...............Meine Erfahrung ist, dass spez. bei den schwierigen Fällen die Ratlosigkeit bei den Ärzten, insbesondere bei den Urologen doch sehr groß ist, wobei dem Patienten häufig schon geholfen wäre, wenn ihm der behandelnde Arzt nur eine Adresse nennen könnte, wo man ihm mit seinem Problem weiter hilft.
> 
> Man bekommt, Hr. Dr. Wu, in diesem Forum so manchen fragwürdigen Rat, aber ohne Internet u. spez. dieses Forum wäre ich vollkommen verratzt. Mein Vorwurf an die gesammelte Urologenschaft wäre, dass es ihr in erheblichem Maße an Innovationskraft fehlt und mein Rat wäre, dass sie den Schulterschluss mit den Onkologen suchen sollten und forschen, forschen und nochmal forschen. Dann brauchen wir für eine zielgerichtete Therapie natürlich auch mehr und bessere Diagnostik!


Deinen prägnanten Ausführungen kann ich mich weitgehend anschließen. Der unwissende Patient trifft oft nach dem Zufallsprinzip auf einen guten, auf einen nicht so guten oder gar auf einen schlechten Urologen. 

Mein 1. Urologe war trotz seiner schmucken Fortbildungsurkunden an der Wand nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Sein onkologisches Wissen beschränkte sich weitgehend auf die Chemotherapie nach ersten Schmerzen bei hohem PSA. Das ist mir leider erst aufgefallen, als ich über das Forum etwas Einsicht in die Materie bekam. Bis dahin entstandene Fehler konnten nur noch z.T. rückgängig gemacht werden.

Gruß
WernerS

PS. Ich kannte nachfolgenden Begriff, den Dr. Wu eingangs erwähnte, nicht, deshalb schreibe ich ihn hier für alle:
Beim *lead time bias* handelt es sich um einen Fehler, der bei Studien zur Krebsfrüherkennung
eine Rolle spielt. Er beschreibt eine nur scheinbar verlängerte Überlebenszeit bei
Vorverlegung des Diagnosezeitpunkts verglichen mit Patienten, die erst nach klinischen Symptomen 
eine Diagnose gestellt bekommen. Steht keine wirksame Therapie zurVerfügung, ist die Wirkung des entsprechenden Screenings nicht relevant- d.h. die Diagnose
wird früher gestellt, und der Patient lebt nach Diagnosestellung länger, insgesamt besteht
jedoch kein Gewinn an Lebenszeit durch Durchführung des Screenings.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Was mich - ehrlich gesagt - an "Dr. Wu" stört, ist die Flapsigkeit (um nicht zu sagen der Zynismus), mit der er ab und zu hier das Forum heimsucht und uns apodiktisch um die Ohren haut, was für ein Mist hier ständig verzapft wird.

Er schießt dann eine Salve von Beiträgen raus (im April einmal 6 Beiträge, jetzt innerhalb kürzester Zeit 18 Beiträge) und versprüht in einer Art, die ich als arrogant-flapsig und wenig einfühlsam empfinde, von oben herab Herrschaftswissen aufs ungebildete Volk und verteilt seine Ohrfeigen.

Da sind mir, offen gestanden, die engagierten Beiträge von fs wesentlich lieber.

Falls Ihr das anders seht, zögert bitte nicht, mir das ebenso deutlich zu sagen, wie ich hier Dr. Wu kritisiert habe.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Schorschel, 

eigentlich wollte ich mich zu Wunderlich nicht äussern, obwohl ich ihn sehr gerne dazu eingeladen hätte, sich meine History anzusehen, die durch den Einsatz von low dose Taxotere im Sommer 206 bei PSA von etwa 35 "verunstaltet" ist, und bei der seit Januar sogar Nizoral auftaucht - man stelle sich vor: ein Mittel gegen Pilzkrankheiten.  Aber ich wollte ihm den Schock ersparen, feststellen zu müssen, dass mein PSA dank frühzeitiger Chemo und späterer Ergänzung duch Nizoral zur Zeit bei 0.60 steht. 

Zusammenfassend: Ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht!

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , dann haben wir schon 5 verschiedene Meinungen.


Besser fünf verschiedene Meinungen als gar keine! Mit fünf verschiedenen Meinungen kann ich umgehen. Wenn vom Dr., was ich mehr als einmal erlebt habe, gar kein Vorschlag mehr kommt, dann wird's für den Patienten richtig eng. 

Ich habe allerdings auch schon Zweitmeinungen bzw. Therapievorschläge schriftlich erhalten, die schlicht und ergreifend undurchführbar sind. Das finde ich dann auch ziemlich blöd.

Mir wäre übrigens sehr daran gelegen, den Herrn Dr. Wu nicht zu vergraulen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde mir wünschen, dass sich mehr Urologen in die Höhle des Löwen begeben und hier kontrovers mitdiskutieren. Wir können m.E. davon nur profitieren.

WW

----------


## PeterP

Hallo WernerS,
zum Thema Dr. Wu  erübrigt sich wohl jeder weitere Kommentar.
Aber zu Deiner anfänglichen Frage kann ich Dir von meinem Verlauf auch berichten, das mein CGA unter 6 Monaten HB3 auf mehr als den 3-fachen Grenzwert angestiegen ist. Nach Chemo und anschl. Bestrahlung ging er auf knapp über Grenzwert zurück und ist jetzt unter Therapiepause wieder in der Norm. 
Prof. Bonkhoff hatte die NE-Differenzierung aber auch bestätigt. 
Mein NSE-Wert war unter HB ebenfalls über die Norm gestiegen, aber nur etwas, und ist jetzt auch wieder normal.
Man muss das mit dem Messen ja nicht übertreiben, aber in gewissen Zeitabständen sollte man diese Werte durchaus im Auge behalten. Zumal, wenn einem bekannt ist, das NE-Zellen vorhanden sind! Wenn sich erst einmal neuroendokrine Metastasen in Lunge, Leber oder sonstwo gebildet haben, dürfte die Situation sehr ernst werden.
Gruß Peter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mir wäre übrigens sehr daran gelegen, den Herrn Dr. Wu nicht zu vergraulen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde mir wünschen, dass sich mehr Urologen in die Höhle des Löwen begeben und hier kontrovers *mitdiskutieren*...


Hallo Winfried,

im Prinzip gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, aber Dr. Wu "diskutiert" nicht (schon gar nicht "_mit_"), sondern er watscht uns ab. Und sein Einfühlungsvermögen/-willen ist höchst fragwürdig, wenn er z.B. jemandem mit der Überschrift "Oh shit" schreibt, dass bei ihm der "urologische Super-GAU" vorliegt. Sehr erhebend für den Betroffenen!

Wenn er sich z.B. über das Einholen einer Zweitmeinung zur Biopsie lustig macht und das als Geldschneiderei abtut, kann ich nur sagen, dass bei mir zunächst 3 von 8 Stanzen positiv diagnostiziert wurden, von Bonkhoff dann nur noch 1. Mit den Dreien hätte ich wohl kein AS riskiert, mit der einen schon. Die Zweitmeinung war damit für mich extrem wichtig! Dr. Wu sollte als Arzt eigentlich wissen, dass es gerade auch bei den Pathologen Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenärzte gibt, die sich öfter mit seborrhoischen Keratosen beschäftigen als mit Prostatakrebs. Da ist die Zweitmeinung eines PK-Spezialisten m.E. fast obligatorisch.

Vielleicht ist Dr. Wu ja willens, hier im Forum seine Meinung als (oft sicher wichtige) Alternative _anzubieten_, statt sie uns um die Ohren zu hauen, als seien wir alle weltfremde Spinner, die ihr Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen, um vogelwild idiotische Marker an sich zu raffen. 

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen, 
nach dem, was Dr. Wu hier von sich gibt und wie er im Stil auftritt, könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei ihm Patient zu sein. Sein Schulwissen scheint für ihn Dogma. Zur Selbstüberschätzung gesellt sich die Arroganz. Da würde ich mich bei unserem fs besser aufgehoben fühlen. Jedenfalls sehe ich nach diesem Auftritt des Dr. Wu keinen Anlaß, seine weitere Präsenz hier im Forum zu begrüßen. Wenn er auch anders kann, soll ers beweisen. Fundiertes Fachwissen sachlich und als Rat vorgetragen ist immer willkommen.
 Grüße Hartmut

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen

Ich wünschte, meine Untersuchungen zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung seit meinem 40ten Lebensjahr bei Herrn Dr. Wunderling gemacht zu haben, denn ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass mir bei diesem Mediziner meine jetzige Situation erspart geblieben wäre.

Bleiben Sie am Ball, Herr Dr., auch wenn es einigen hier nicht passt !!!

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## LudwigS

....und ich vermute mal, dass ich bei ihm meine Prostata eingebüsst hätte.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Warum das, Ludwig ??? Ich kenne niemand, der gegen seinen Willen operiert worden ist,............Du vielleicht ?

Gruss Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...auch wenn es einigen hier nicht passt !!!
> 
> Spertel, Berlin


 
Darum geht es nicht, lieber Spertel!

Einmal unabhängig von den m.E. einseitig schulmedizinischen "Scheuklappen" des Dr. Wu (über die seine flapsige Ditkion nicht hinwegtäuschen kann), geht es mir lediglich darum, dass er sich etwas bescheidener und weniger abwatschend hier einbringt. Dann ist er hier sicher willkommen, sozusagen als konservativer Mahner. 

Ich möchte aber schlicht und einfach nicht so behandelt werden, wei Dr. Wu das in seinen Beiträgen recht häufig macht.

Grüße nach Berlin, wo ich vergangene Woche einen sehr schönen Tag verlebt habe!

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Warum das, Ludwig ??? Ich kenne niemand, der gegen seinen Willen operiert worden ist,............Du vielleicht ?
> 
> Gruss Spertel


Gerade lese ich Deinen letzten Beitrag...

Gegen seinen Willen? Das ist auch eine Definitionssache!!

Der psychische Druck und die Horrorszenarien seitens vieler (auch meines damaligen!) Urologen, verbunden mit der Aussage "Die OP ist reine Routine, dann sind Sie den Mist los!" - ist es wirklich eine freie Willensentscheidung, wenn der Patient dann nickt?

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich bei Dr. Wu in der Sprechstunde sitzen und ihm unter Hinweis auf eine Studie xy widersprechen würde, wie würde der Herr wohl reagieren? Es ist genau dieses beengte, unzureichende, im Kern denkfaule Urologenwissen, das schulmeisterlich neu nachgewiesene Wirkungszusammenhänge mit Totschlag-Bemerkungen zur Seite schiebt. Man kriegt dann gesagt, dass _KLINISCHE RELEVANZ und vermutete oder postulierte Wirkmechanismen zwei völlig verschiedene Schuhe sind. Wenn es keine verwertbaren und allgemein akzeptierte Daten_ gibt, wird letztlich auch die Relevanz einer onkologischen Wissenschaft bestritten, die bislang ungeklärte biologische Zusammenhänge zu erhellen sowie durch Einzelstudien zu stützten versucht und innovative Therapieansätze formuliert. Wahr ist für den Großteil unserer etablierten Urologenschaft nur, was durch _belastbare Daten_ verifiziert ist, alles andere gilt als _gequirlter__ Mumpitz_. Man läßt die Dinge also laufen, da eine eingehende Verlaufskontrolle ja eh keinen Sinn macht, denn: V_ielleicht wissen Sie etwas früher, daß es schlecht läuft. Sie leben aber eben nicht länger._ Entschuldigung, Spertel, aber ich halte dies für eine urologische Bankrotterklärung!
Grüße Hartmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich wünschte, meine Untersuchungen zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung seit meinem 40ten Lebensjahr bei Herrn Dr. Wunderling gemacht zu haben, denn ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass mir bei diesem Mediziner meine jetzige Situation erspart geblieben wäre.
> ...


Mir hat der Urologe im Alter von 51 Jahren PSA=240ng/ml und einen aggressiven Tumor bescheinigt. Für diese Katastrophe kann ich den Urologen nicht verantwortlich machen, dann schon eher den Hausarzt. Was PSA ist, wusste ich vorher nicht und hatte ich nicht im Programm.

Wir haben und hören es regelmäßig in den Medien in Deutschland ca. 5000 Verkehrstote/Jahr. Im gleichen Zeitraum sterben - von wegen Haustierkrebs - 12000 Männer an Prostatakrebs und es nimmt außer den Betroffenen selbst und ihren Familien kaum jemand in der Öffentlichkeit zur Kenntnis.

Laut Deutschem Krebsforschungszentrum haben hiesige Patienten mit Prostatakrebs eine Überlebensrate von nur 76%, in der USA dagegen 96,4%.

Ich frage Sie, Herr Dr. Wu, was müsste ihrer Meinung nach passieren, um hier eine Änderung herbeizuführen. Das werden m.E. die Urologen alleine nicht packen. Wir brauchen auch und vor allen Dingen Onkologen die sich dieses Themas annehmen!

Wo stehen wir in Deutschland nach 30 Jahren Prostatakrebsforschung und was wurde in dieser Zeit alles versäumt?

WW

----------


## LudwigS

> Warum das, Ludwig ??? Ich kenne niemand, der gegen seinen Willen operiert worden ist,............Du vielleicht ?
> 
> Gruss Spertel



Das ist richtig, Spertel, es ist fragwürdig, ob der "Wille" bei einer Erstdiagnose noch da ist - wenn man von diesen Dingen bis dato nahezu nichts weiss  - oder ob man sich nicht eher im Bereich der Unzurechnungsfähigkeit befindet.

Und es kann lange dauern, bis ein mit eigenem Wissen unterfütterter Wille zurückgekehrt ist.
Und dass dieser Dr. Wu  meinem Willen gefolgt wäre, ist bei der von ihm hier an den Tag gelegten Arroganz höchst zweifelhaft.
Wenn ich dessen schriftliches Gebaren hier so anschaue, kann ich seine Schimpfkanonade beim Vortragen meines damals von mir für optimal empundenen Behandlungskonzeptes förmlich hören. 

Und wenn ich die rüden Rockermethoden "mal die Juxtruppe hier samt langjährigen "Urologen" FS ordentlich aufmischen" - dieses hier von Zeit zu Zeit kometenhaft erscheinenden und verschwindenden Mannes so betrachte,  wird mir einfach schlecht.

Eines Arztes unwürdig - nach meinem Verständnis.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous1

...würde ich mir einen guten Radiologen wünschen!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Winfrid !

Von Dir ein



> Laut Deutschem Krebsforschungszentrum haben hiesige Patienten mit Prostatakrebs eine Überlebensrate von nur 76%, in der USA dagegen 96,4%.



Woher haßt Du diese Zahlen ? Der Unterschied ist ja erschreckend hoch ? Ist die Ursache für die besseren Heilerfolge bzw. Überlebensraten in den USA bekannt ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Winfried

Du hast Recht, wenn Du für Deine Situation bei Diagnosestellung niemanden verantwortlich machen kannst, aber meine Ausgangssituation war eine andere.
Ich habe schon vor meinem 40. Geburtstag beschlossen, ab diesem Zeitpunkt meine Maßnahmen zur Früherkennung zu beginnen, da Opa dran gestorben ist und Papa den Mist auch an den Hacken hat.
Also begab ich mich eine Woche nach dem 40. Ehrentag zu einem Uro, der erstmalig auf meinen Wunsch die PSA-Bestimmung durchführte. Das war 04/2001, der 1. Wert ergab 0,6 ng/ml.
Genau ein Jahr später die gleiche Prozedur mit dem Ergebnis 1,2 ng/ml; wieder 12 Monate später 2,6 ng/ml und wieder genau -1- Jahr später 3,6 ng/ml.

Spätestens hier wäre ein nur mittelmäßiger Uro auf die Idee gekommen, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen könnte.
Na wenigstens wiederum 12 Monate später erkannte mein Uro dann, als der Wert nun die "verdächtige" 4 ng/ml überschritten hatte, dass man zumindest -3- Monate später noch einmal nachmessen sollte.
Da war er dann bei 6,5 ng/ml und der Tumor aus der Kapsel.

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, Dr. Wu, in seinem Auftreten durchaus forsch und zielstrebig, hätte mich -2- Jahre früher auf die Matte gelegt, -18-Stanzen angesetzt...und ich würde mir diese Angelegenheit heute nur noch aus der Ferne betrachten.

Daher ist mir ein solcher Doc, der sich auch von "Übertherapie-Schreihälsen" nicht von seinem therapeutischen Ansichten abhalten läßt allemal lieber, als jener, der zaudert und Dinge nicht anpackt, wie man sie eigentlich anpacken sollte.

Dabei ist das Auftreten eher sekundär, er soll ja nicht mein Kumpel werden.

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, Dr. Wunderling wäre bei mir sicher anders vorgegangen.

Das meinte ich mit meinem Einwand.

Schönen Abend 

Spertel

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Winfrid !
> Von Dir ein
> Woher haßt Du diese Zahlen ? Der Unterschied ist ja erschreckend hoch ? Ist die Ursache für die besseren Heilerfolge bzw. Überlebensraten in den USA bekannt ?
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


*Servus, 
im www.krebsforum.at habe ich es auch gelesen. Geh mal dort ganz hinunter und schaue bei den Beiträgen in den letzten Tagen.
PS: Es sind auch sonst interessante neue Beiträge zu P.Ca. dabei!*

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Daher ist mir ein solcher Doc, der sich auch von "Übertherapie-Schreihälsen" nicht von seinem therapeutischen Ansichten abhalten läßt allemal lieber, als jener, der zaudert und Dinge nicht anpackt, wie man sie eigentlich anpacken sollte.
> 
> _Klare Antwort: Nein, denn Deinem Fall stehen zig Fälle gegenüber, wo die sofortige unreflektierte Goldstandard-Leitlinien-Empfehlung eine heftige Übertherapie gewesen wäre._ 
> 
> 
> Dabei ist das Auftreten eher sekundär, er soll ja nicht mein Kumpel werden.
> 
> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, Dr. Wunderling wäre bei mir sicher anders vorgegangen.
> 
> _Wahrscheinlich, aber eben nicht nur bei Dir, sondern leider auch bei Dutzenden Anderen, die eine OP nicht gebraucht hätten (siehe oben)._


 
Lieber Spertel,

es ist klar und völlig verständlich, dass Du nach Deinen persönlichen Erfahrungen die Dinge genauso siehst, wie Du es hier schreibst. Was für Dich wahrscheinlich besser gewesen wäre, kann man aber nicht als allgemeine Handlungsrichtschnur akzeptieren (siehe auch meine Anmerkungen oben im Text).


Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

Ich glaube,
JEDER Uro der sich hier ins Forum wagt, braucht bald einerseits Doping und anderseits  Antidepressiva. So geballte Therapien, x- fach verschiedene, und darauf antworten, schnell und gratis, fundiert, sonst kommt er von zig Fachleuten hier in den Reißwolf, neben den Job, das geht nicht lange gut.
fs antwortet einmal. Schickt man eine Mitteilung nach, oder eine PN, mit der Bitte um Ergänzung da ...., nichts!
Dr. Wu hat mir auf Letzteres 2x geantwortet. Danke!

----------


## HorstK

> Dr. Wu hat mir auf Letzteres 2x geantwortet. Danke!


Soo schrecklich kann der Doc also doch gar nicht sein! ?

Natürlich - so wie jeder Krebs anders ist, ist auch jeder Mensch (Arzt) verschiedenartig.
Evtl. melden sich ja mal Patienten, die schon bei dem Doc in Behandlung waren.

Webergebnisse für: 
Herr Dr. med. Dirk Wunderling
Facharzt für Urologie 
http://www.aerztenetz-westerstede.de/aerzte/33/

http://www.uro-news-online.de/archiv.../un0704_10.pdf (und dann Seite 4 Lesermeinung)

MfG,
Horst

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Horst,

danke für die Links!

Wenn ich allerdings in Dr. Wu's Leserbrief das Folgende lese... 
_"...Die Behandlungspfade sind so simpel und zusätzlich zum Teil noch leitliniengestützt, dass JEDER gut ausgebildete Urologe durchaus ohne jeden einzelnen Fall mit Strahlentherapeuten und Radiologen diskutieren_ _zu müssen eine adäquate Behandlung festlegen kann..."_ 
...dann wird mir immer klarer, dass er keine aufgeklärten Patienten mag, die mit eigenen Ideen zu ihm kommen. Das stört seine "simplen, leitliniengestützten Behandlungspfade". Das wäre auch eine Erklärung für sein ziemlich rüdes Auftreten hier im Forum und sein Runtermachen von zusätzlicher Diagnostik.

Im selben Leserbrief plädiert er gegen Prostatazentren...

_"...erweckt nachhaltig den Eindruck, als wenn auschließlich merkantile Interessen zu der Gründung dieser diversen Zentren führen...."_ 
..., was sich nach meinem Verständnis auch wieder gegen die Akkumulation von PK-Kompetenz richtet. Ihn stören offenbar nicht nur selbstbestimmte Patienten; auch seine Kollegen sollen sich nicht in Kompetenzentren zusammenfinden, was ich eigentlich nur als (durchaus nachvollziebare) Angst um den eigenen Umsatz interpretieren kann. 
Schön, dass er Dir, lieber Josef, 2x geantwortet hat, was "fs" im Übrigen bei mir auch schon gemacht hat. 
Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Horst,
der Leserbrief bestätigt mich im meiner zugegebenermaßen etwas rigide und polemisch vorgetragenen Kritik an unserem Dr. Wu. Schorschel interpretiert seine Ausführungen genau richtig.  Wohl selten stellt sich ein Urologe in einer Fachzeitschrift ein solches Armutszeugnis selbst aus.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## roterlars

Hallo hartmuth , hallo Schorschel,
es wäre schön wenn ihr euren teilweise polemisch geführten Kreuzzug gegen Dr. Wu einstellen könntet. Dies bringt uns in diesem Threat sicher nicht weiter.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Schorschel

Schade, Lars, ich hätte mir von Dir eine differenziertere Äußerung erhofft.

Wir bemühen uns in diesem Portal - mit durchaus unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Schwerpunkten - darum, aufgeklärte, selbstbestimmte, handlungs- und entscheidungsfähige PK-Patienten zu werden.

Und dann kommt ein Kollege von Dir und watscht uns pauschal in höchst flapsiger Manier ab. Er verunsichert dadurch viele Neudiagnostizierte, nach dem Motto: "Alles, was die da propagieren, ist Unsinn und Wunschdenken. Es bringt nichts und macht nur andere reich." Das ist nicht akzeptabel, und es ist vor allem genauso so "simpel" wie die (ausgetretenen) "Behandlungspfade", die Dein Kollege propagiert, und das in einem Leserbrief an eine ärztliche Fachzeitschrift!?!

Da habe ich nur eine Schlussfolgerung: Er möchte weiterhin unmündige Patienten (und möglichst auch keine PK-Kompetenzzentren), damit er weiterhin seine "simplen, leitliniengestützten Behandlungspfade" gehen kann.

Wie kannst Du das unterstützen? Denn das tust Du, indem Du unsere Kritik daran kritisierst.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Schorschel,
Ich kritisiere nicht eure Kritik  ,sondern nur *wie* ihr kritisiert. In diesem Forum sollte es auch erlaubt sein, hier aufgezeigte alternative Therapieoptionen zukritisieren und zu hinterfragen. In welchem Stil ist eine ganz andere Frage...
Deine immer wieder durchgeführten Pauschalangriffe auf die Urologenschaft können einen Neuling in diesem Forum mit Sicherheit ebenso verunsichern wie flapsig geschriebene Beiträge. Wir sollten es uns *alle* dreimal überlegen was wir hier schreiben. Wir übernehmen ,wenn wir hier Beiträge einstellen auch eine gewisse Verantwortung und das sollten wir nicht vergessen.

Gruss

Lars
P.S. Ich übrigens bin für den mündigen Patienten ( wie auch ein Großteil meiner Kollegen). Sonst wär ich nicht hier.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Schorschel



> Im selben Leserbrief plädiert er gegen Prostatazentren...
> 
> _"...erweckt nachhaltig den Eindruck, als wenn auschließlich merkantile Interessen zu der Gründung dieser diversen Zentren führen...."_ 
> ..., was sich nach meinem Verständnis auch wieder gegen die Akkumulation von PK-Kompetenz richtet. Ihn stören offenbar nicht nur selbstbestimmte Patienten; auch seine Kollegen sollen sich nicht in Kompetenzentren zusammenfinden, was ich eigentlich nur als (durchaus nachvollziebare) Angst um den eigenen Umsatz interpretieren kann.


Da scheinst Du lieber Schorschel, seine Argumentation nicht richtig verstanden zu haben. Dr. Wu sagt in dieser Passage des Leserbriefs lediglich aus, dass es Unsinn ist ein kleines Krankenhaus oder eine Gemeinschaftspraxis mit Urologischer, Radiologischer und Internistischer Abteilung zu einem Kompetenzzentrum zu erheben, wenn die Fallzahlen im Jahr gerade mal 50 Patienten ergeben. 
Ein solches Zentrum würde mangels Fallzahlen keine Kompetenz erreichen! Oder würdest Du Dich dort kompetent behandelt fühlen. - Im Einzelfall will ich damit nicht sagen, dass in kleineren Zentren nicht möglicherweise bessere Arbeit geleistet wird als in manch größeren Zentren.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Forum,

die Argumente die für eine differenzierte Betrachtung der jeweiligen Erkrankung und dessen Stadium sprechen sind vielschichtig und komplex.

Aus meiner Sicht stehen in der Diagnostik viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung als durch die Entscheidungsträger empirisch in die Therapie einfließen könnten.
Vielleicht kommt hierbei erschwerend hinzu, dass die leitliniengestützen Richtlinien z.T. überaltet und den individuellen Anspruch auf optimale Therapie wie ein Korsett einengen.

Der Arzt ist gebunden, der Patient fordert jedoch mehr. 

Die zunehmende Mündigkeit der Betroffenen mag für manche Ärzte beängistend sein, für andere weniger. 

Das hieraus oft unterschiedliche Auffassungen entstehen liegt schon in der unterschiedlichen Interessenlage begründet.

Aber hierin liegen auch die Stärken, dass durch unterschiedliche Positionen der Blickwinkel geschärft und beide Seiten profitieren können.
Ich, als Patient vom Fachwissen der Ärzte, die Ärzte vom Feedback an der Front. 
Deshalb sollten wir die Anwesenheit von Urologen wie fs, wu. roterlars, Doc A/B als Bereicherung empfinden und gelegentliche ironische Randbemerkungen gelassen entgegen sehen, jedoch auch eine kritische Betrachtungsweise einer Überdiagnostik hinterfragen.

Genauso, wie wir von den unterschiedlichen Daten der Ploidiebestimmung (Bonkhoff/Böcking) profitieren. Jetzt gilt es nur noch, die Diagnostik mit sanfter Gewalt empirisch umzusetzen.

Das unser immer mehr in Planwirtschaft abrutschendes Gesundheitssystem dieses versucht zu deckeln und zu Standardisieren ist unverkennbar festzustellen.

Darunter leiden jedoch auch Ärzte UND Patienten und das ist das eigentlich paradoxe.


Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Lars,
 solche threads wie dieser hier sind natürlich unschön und eine positive Ausstrahlung auf Neubetroffene kann wahrlich nicht behauptet werden. Der Hinweis auf die Verantwortung aller hier Schreibenden ist mehr als berechtigt. Nicht beipflichten kann ich Deinem an Schorschel gerichteten Vorwurf _immer wieder vorgetragene(r) Pauschalangriffe_. Gleich gar nicht kann ich akzeptieren, Schorschels in aller Ruhe und Sachlichkeit vorgetragene kritische Argumentationen in seiner Wirkung auf Neulinge gleichzusetzen mit den Polterauftritten unseres Dr. Wu. Da geht es nicht einfach um Flapsigkeit. Das wäre ja noch auszuhalten. Es geht primär um inhaltliche Positionen. 
Wenn ich mir als Patient mit Eingangs-PSA 50 und mit gewählter Hormontherapie von einem Arzt sagen lassen muß, die CGA-Messung sei sinnlos, so kann ich nur antworten, dieser Arzt hat eine schlechte Ausbildung oder es  ist ihm offensichtlich schnurzegal, wenn der Tumor eines Patienten unbemerkt ins neuroendokrine abdriftet und er daran plötzlich verstirbt. Wenn dies nur in 2% Fällen vorkommt, ist mir das ebenso schnurzegal. Es geht um mein Leben, und ich möchte ausschließen, bei den 2% dabei zu sein, weil ich rechtzeitig dagegen was unternehmen möchte. Oder: Wenn es genügend Studien gibt, die eine signifikant höhere 10-Jahres-Progressionsfreiheit unter HB2 nachweisen als bei Monotherapie, so ist es mir ebenso schnurzegal, ob mir ein Schulmediziner vorhält, es gäbe _keine belastbaren Daten_ darüber und eine längere Lebenserwartung sei nicht nachgewiesen. Da will ich meine HB2 haben. 
Der Arzt sollte es unterlassen mit fremdgeleiteten Argumenten Patienten für dumm zu verkaufen. Um solches z.B. geht es und Dr. Wu sollte nach seiner Verantwortung fragen. Dass es restriktive Vorgaben gibt, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Ich fand den Auftritt jedenfalls unerträglich und habe mich deshalb auch hinreißen lassen, meine sonstige Gelassenheit kurz zur Seite zu stellen.
 Im übrigen freut es mich zu hören, dass auch Du ein im Forum aktiver Arzt bist. Hans-J.s versöhnlich-vermittelnde Erläuterungen zum Schluß fand ich eigentlich auch ganz angenehm, wenngleich man für die beobachtete unterschiedliche Interessenlage von Arzt und Patient nicht zu viel Verständnis aufbringen sollte. Es geht um die Patientengesundheit, nicht um die des Arztes. 
Grüße Hartmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., wenn der Tumor eines Patienten unbemerkt ins neuroendokrine abdriftet und er daran plötzlich verstirbt. Wenn dies nur in 2% Fällen vorkommt, ist mir das ebenso schnurzegal. Es geht um mein Leben, und ich möchte ausschließen, bei den 2% dabei zu sein, ...


Das Problem scheint doch eher zu sein, dass, ist der Tumor erst mal hormontaub oder triftet gar ins Neuroendokrine ab, den Urologen nicht mehr viel dazu einfällt, außer vielleicht Taxotere, das in vielen Fällen das Leben nicht wirklich verlängert sondern dem Patienten den Rest gibt. Deshalb möchte man es gar nicht erst wissen. Viel lieber behandelt man Patienten, die eigentlich gar keiner Therapie bedürfen. Das Dilemma ist aus meiner Sicht, dass es in Deutschland an auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Onkologen fehlt. Anstatt sich mit dieser "Altmännerkrankheit" zu befassen, wird behauptet, hormonrefraktärer Prostatakrebs sei ohnehin weitgehend therapieresistent. Da ist man schnell fertig.

WW

----------


## WernerS

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich aus dem Aufsatz Nr. 26 von Dr. Eichhorn zum Jahreswechsel 2004/2005 (Forumextrakt-->Aufsätze) zitieren soll. Hier meine Entscheidung, es ist ja die Sicht eines Urologen:




> 4. Ärzte sind nicht immer lieb
> Viele Prostatakrebs  Patienten  vor allem gut informierte BPS  Mitglieder  fühlen sich
> von Ihrem Urologen schlecht betreut. Warum ? Nun  Urologen sind von der Ausbildung
> her Chirurgen und keine Onkologen. Es gibt Kollegen die sich zum Beispiel auf das Thema
> gutartige Prostataerkrankung ( BPH ) , Sexualmedizin, Kinderurologie, Inkontinenz, oder
> Steinerkrankungen spezialisieren. In vielen Praxen spielt das Thema Prostatakrebs eine
> eher untergeordnete Rolle. Außerdem haben Prostatakrebspatienten in aller Regel einen
> großen Beratungsbedarf  sind also extrem Zeitintensiv. Leider wird die Beratung von
> den gesetzlichen Kassen nicht kostendeckend vergütet ( ca. 30 Euro in 3 Monaten 
> ...


Nichts für ungut. Ich hätte diesen Beitrag auch in die Plauderecke nehmen können, aber dort sind im Moment Beiträge, zu denen dieses hier nicht gut passt.

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Harro

*Ruhig Blut

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums,




> Ein Rat von einem (zugegeben simpel gestricktem) Urologen:


dieser Selbsterkenntnis ist doch eigentlich schon zu entnehmen, mit was fuer einen recht rabiaten Doktor wir es von Anfang an zu tun hatten. Als ich vor etlichen Monaten mal wieder voranschritt, um die drastische Verurteilung zunaechst einmal der DHB durch diesen ploetzlich im Forum auftauchenden Mediziner heftig zu kritisieren, wurde ich vehement dafuer von etlichen gestandenen Forumsbenutzern angegriffen, weil man doch so froh, endlich einen weiteren aktiven Urologen im Forum zu haben. Dieser sicher sehr tuechtige Arzt ist in der Zwischenzeit nicht etwa ein anderer Mensch geworden. Ich hatte damals den von mir sehr geschaetzten Spertel eingeladen, doch gemeinsam den Dr. Wunderling einmal in seiner Landarztpraxis zu besuchen. Waere vielleicht ganz lustig geworden. Wir sollten auch fuer diesen oftmals nur als Staenkerer auftauchenden Urologen das beherzigen, was wir uns schon oft fuer aehnliche Schreiberlinge vorgenommen haben, naemlich dann schlicht zu ignorieren, wenn er Unfug fabriziert.

*Wenn du die Absicht hast, dich zu erneuern, tu es jeden Tag

*Gruss Hutschi

----------


## Helmut

"Don't feed the trolls!"

Beste Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Kurz und buendig

*Hallo, Helmut, ja so ein Troll ist schon manchmal ein unberechenbarer Gegner. Siehe auch hier:

http://help.yahoo.com/l/de/yahoo/ans...linien-13.html

*Alles ist Kampf. Nur der verdient die Liebe und das Leben, der sie taeglich erobern muss.

*Gruss Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Woher haßt Du diese Zahlen ? Der Unterschied ist ja erschreckend hoch ? Ist die Ursache für die besseren Heilerfolge bzw. Überlebensraten in den USA bekannt ?


Das sind Zahlen, die das Krebsforschungszentrum herausgibt.

Am 21.08.07 schrieb die *"Ärztepraxis"* unter der Überschrift: "Überlebenschancen bei Krebs haben sich verbessert", folgendes:




> ...
> 
> Bei allen festen Tumoren mit Ausnahme von Magen-, Hoden- und Weichteilgewebekrebs sind demnach die Überlebenschancen für Patienten in den USA höher als in Europa. *Besonders deutlich sind die Unterschiede beim Prostatakrebs*: Während in den USA 99,3 Prozent der Männer mindestens die ersten fünf Jahre nach der Diagnosestellung überleben, sind es in Europa nur 77,5 Prozent. Eine detaillierte Erklärung für diese Differenz haben die Ärzte nicht.
> 
> ...


Ein Grund dürfte sein, dass in den USA doch deutlich mehr Männer  zum PSA-Screenig gehen.  Damit dürfte, wenn man nur die Fünfjahresüberlebensraten  und nicht auch das Gesamtüberleben betrachtet, ein Effekt zum Tragen kommen, den Dr., Wunderlich als *"lead-time-bias"* bezeichnet.

Auf der der der anderen Seite gibt es halt in den USA tatsächlich Onkologen, die sich auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert haben. Nicht umsonst reisen einige Männer von hier zur Beratung und auch Behandlung dort hin.

Ich bin ja nun wirklich in einer schwierigen Situation. Ich erlebe in diesen Breiten immer wieder, dass Ärzte in ihrer Ratlosigkeit schlicht das Gespräch mit mir vermeiden. Für Klinikärzte ist das ganz einfach, die schicken ihren Assistenzarzt oder auch die Sekretärin vor. So kommen wir hier nicht weiter, denke ich. Manchmal denke ich, wir Schwerbetroffene sollten auf die Straße gehen - *geschlossen!*

WW

----------


## roterlars

Hallo,

gerade mal 18 % der Männer gehen zur Vorsorge hier in Deutschland.
Nach dem Motto : Mein Ar.... bleibt Jungfrau. Die große Angst vor dem "Finger"....
Wir sollten uns diesbezüglich von den Damen eine Scheibe abschneiden, Vorsorge ist für die meisten Frauen eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## spertel

Super Idee, Lars !!

Nur setzt dieses voraus, bei einem Uro zu landen, der die gemessenen Werte nach dem neuesten medizinischen Erkenntnisstand zu bewerten weiss und dessen letzte medizinische Fortbildung nicht 15 Jahre zurückliegt.

Nach meinem Verlauf (mit jährlicher Vorsorgeuntersuchung ab 40. Lebensjahr immer in der gleichen Kalenderwoche) sehen sich jene bestätigt, die nun meinen "ist ja eh alles Quatsch."

Beste Grüsse

Spertel

----------


## roterlars

hallo spertel,
man sollte schon wissen was man macht, keine Frage.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wir sollten uns diesbezüglich von den Damen eine Scheibe abschneiden, Vorsorge ist für die meisten Frauen eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


Stimmt, ich kann dir sagen, wie es bei mir gelaufen ist:

Ich war mit im Alter von 49 Jahren beim *Check-Up*. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den Hausarzt auf Krebsvorsorge angesprochen. Der hat mir daraufhin eher widerwillig den Finger in den Hintern gesteckt. Das war's dann auch.

Mit 51 Jahren hatte ich dann Rückenschmerzen und weil ich in der Tageszeitung kurz zuvor etwas über Prostatakrebs gelesen hatte, nahm ich den direkten Weg zum Urologen. Der steckte mir dann wieder  den Finger in den Hintern und konnte nichts ungewöhnliches ertasten. Daraufhin tippte er auf Nierensteine oder Nierengrieß. Nachdem sich dieser Verdacht nicht erhärtete empfahl er mir als *IGEL-Leistung*, den PSA-Wert ermitteln zu lassen ..... *239,3 ng/ml !! * Danach glaubte man auch etwas ertasten zu können. Es war letztendlich ein pT4-Tumor und Gleason 8.  

Die Frauen sind uns auch in anderer Hinsicht voraus: Es gibt in Deutschland seit Jahren immerhin 168 zertifizierte Brustkrebszentren. Wieviel zertifizierte Prostatakrebszentren gibt es? Sind 12 oder doch schon 18 und wann haben die die Arbeit aufgenommen? Wenn dort so ein austherapierter Typ erscheint wie unser einer, dann herrscht große Ratlosigkeit, dann suchen alle das Weite und lassen den am wenigsten erfahrenen Assistenzarzt mal das Patientengespräch üben  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .

Nein, stimmt nicht ganz, zumindest nicht überall. Ich habe schon mit Prof. Heidenreich (Köln), Prof. Unger (Freiburg) und Prof. Reske (Radiologie Ulm) gesprochen. Die Ratlosigkeit ist auch dort ziemlich groß. Umsetzbare Therapievorschläge kommen auch von dort nicht.

Welche Adresse würdest, wenn ich dein Patient wäre, du mir empfehlen,  Lars?

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> Super Idee, Lars !!
> 
> Nur setzt dieses voraus, bei einem Uro zu landen, der die gemessenen Werte nach dem neuesten medizinischen Erkenntnisstand zu bewerten weiss und dessen letzte medizinische Fortbildung nicht 15 Jahre zurückliegt.
> 
> Nach meinem Verlauf (mit jährlicher Vorsorgeuntersuchung ab 40. Lebensjahr immer in der gleichen Kalenderwoche) sehen sich jene bestätigt, die nun meinen "ist ja eh alles Quatsch."
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> 
> Spertel


 
Lieber Spertel,

wenn Dein Arzt von der familiären Vorgeschichte wusste, dann ist das Vernachlässigen Deiner PSA-Entwicklung...




> ...da Opa dran gestorben ist und Papa den Mist auch an den Hacken hat.
> 
> Also begab ich mich eine Woche nach dem 40. Ehrentag *zu einem Uro*, der erstmalig auf meinen Wunsch die PSA-Bestimmung durchführte. Das war 04/2001, der 1. Wert ergab 0,6 ng/ml.
> Genau ein Jahr später die gleiche Prozedur mit dem Ergebnis 1,2 ng/ml; wieder 12 Monate später 2,6 ng/ml und wieder genau -1- Jahr später 3,6 ng/ml.


...meines Erachtens angesichts Deiner erblichen Vorbelastung ein schwerer Kunstfehler. Das hätte einem Urologen (!) niemals passieren dürfen, auch wenn Du selbst trotz der jährlichen Verdopplung offenbar ja keinen Verdacht geschöpft hast.

Trotz meiner Skepsis ggü. vielen Urologen halte ich so ein krasses Versäumnis für eine Ausnahme (ich hoffe es jedenfalls im Interesse aller Männer!!).

Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Ja Schorschel, ob man dies als Kunstfehler bezeichnen mag, lass´ich mal offen, zumal mir das eh nicht weiterhelfen würde. Mir wäre es aus Sicht des behandelnden Uro zumindest peinlich, wenn pünktlich jedes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit ein vorbelasteter Patient erscheint und ich diesen Krebs nicht entdecke, weil ich

a) keine altersentsprechenden Grenzwerte (< 2,5 ng/ml)
b) einen jährlichen signifikanten PSA-Anstieg (siehe Profil)

nicht kenne oder nicht zu bewerten weiss.

Eigentlich kann ich mich ja noch glücklich schätzen, dass er mit seiner unzeitgemäßen Stanzenzahl von lediglich -6- Stück bei einer völlig unauffälligen Prostata (-37 ml-) und geringem Tumorvolumen (-2-ccm) wenigstens die Ausläufer des Tumors getroffen hat.

Ich sage Dir nochmal, lieber Schorschel, auch wenn Du es nicht lesen magst, Dr. Wunderling wäre das nicht passiert !!!!

Sei´s drum, vielleicht kriege ich ja noch die Kurve.......

Schönen Abend

Reinhard

----------


## Harro

*Geschlossen auf die Strasse gehen

*Hallo, Winfried, hier hast Du die Moeglichkeit:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3623




> Manchmal denke ich, wir Schwerbetroffene sollten auf die Straße gehen - *geschlossen!*
> 
> WW


Die SHG-Rhein-Neckar unter dem ruehrigen Hansjoerg Burger hat extra einen Bus gechartert. Konrad wird auch dabei sein. Da koenntet Ihr Euch doch endlich mal vor Ort kennen lernen. Vielleicht springt der Funke ja noch herueber  und unsere dort tagenden Urologen werden auch noch hellhoerig.

*Viele, die ihrer Zeit voraus geeilt waren, mussten auf sie in sehr unbequemen Unterkuenften warten.
*Stanislaw Jercy Lec

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Sei´s drum, vielleicht kriege ich ja noch die Kurve.......


Mit Sicherheit, lieber Spertel, denn Dir wird garantiert nichts mehr entgehen, was Deinen ungebetenen Untermieter betrifft, und Du wirst ihn niedermachen - da bin ich sicher!

Alles Gute dabei und Grüße nach Berlin

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich sage Dir nochmal, lieber Schorschel, auch wenn Du es nicht lesen magst, Dr. Wunderling wäre das nicht passiert !!!!


Mag sein, alles Spekulation !!




> *Geschlossen auf die Strasse gehen
> 
> *Hallo, Winfried, hier hast Du die Möglichkeit:
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3623
> 
> 
> Die SHG-Rhein-Neckar unter dem rührigen Hansjörg Burger hat extra einen Bus gechartert. Konrad wird auch dabei sein. Da könntet Ihr Euch doch endlich mal vor Ort kennen lernen. Vielleicht springt der Funke ja noch herueber und unsere dort tagenden Urologen werden auch noch hellhörig.


Ich werde zwar nicht Hansjörgs Bus nehmen, aber dennoch dort sein! Du auch, Hutschi?

WW

----------


## roterlars

Hallo winfried,

das mit den Prostatazentren ist so eine Sache. Vor einigen Jahren war es Mode sich mal schnell Zentrum zu nennen. Damit konnte man den Patienten Kompetenz sugerieren ohne sie im schlechtesten Fall zu haben.
Nach vielen Kontroversen wurde der Dachverband der Prostatazentren gegründet. Hier wurde erstmals versucht Kriterieren für ein Prostatazentrum zu erstellen. Das erste Zentrum ( der Prototyp) dieser Art war das Klinikum Leverkusen ( Priv. Doz. Zumbe´). Mittlerweile haben sich eine ganze Menge anderer Kliniken sich dieser Zertifizierung unterworfen oder bereiten diese vor ( www.dvpz.de ). Die Zertifizierung ist extrem zeitaufwendig ( hab das in Leverkusen selbst mitgemacht) und Kritiker führen dieses als großes Manko an. Aber ich persöhnlich denke rückwirkend, das der Nutzen überwiegt.
Das gerade ein unerfahrener Assi auf einen Typen wie dich  :L&auml;cheln:  losgelassen wird, ist ein Unding. Gerade wenn man bei Terminabsprache um den OA oder Chef bittet, kann es nicht sein, das ein kleiner Assi vorgeschickt wird. In solchen Fällen hilft es, bei Therapieresistenz und max . Uneinsichtigkeit des Sekreteritats, einen Brief an den Chef mit Durchschrift an den Verwaltungschef zu schreiben. Hilft in der Regel zu 100 %. 
Man musss die Kollegen aber auch teilweise in Schutz nehmen . Durch die immer schlechter werdenden Rahmenbedingungen in den Krankenhäusern wird die Zeit die für den Patienten und die Ausbildung der jungen Kollegen immer knapper. Das war auch einer der Gründe ,warum ich mich aus der Akutklinik verabschiedet habe.
Dauerfrust bei 80 Wochenstunden und mehr ist mit der Zeit ungesund. :L&auml;cheln: 
Was deine letzte Frage angeht bleibt mir nur eins, mich der Ratlosigkeit meiner Kollegen anzuschließen ,dir aber von ganzen Herzen ein langes Leben zu wünschen. 

Gruss

Lars

P.S.
Sind deine Thrombozyten in Ordnung ? ( wegen Heparin )

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ob wir viel erreichen werden, ich bin eher skeptisch, lassen wir uns überaschen. Das Problem ist ja anscheinend allgemein schon, überhaupt rein zu kommen. Ich werde da und drin sein.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... ,ob wir viel erreichen werden, ich bin eher skeptisch, ...


Naja, immerhin sind die (Ober-) Urologen nicht ganz ohne Problembewusstsein.  Bereits auf dem letzten, dem 59. DGU-Kongress in Berlin kritisierte der DGU-Generalsekretär Prof. Michael Stöckle *"die mangelnde innovative Qualität der akademischen Urologie"*. Eine schnelle Besserung wird es wohl dennoch nicht geben, denn denen fehlt es offenbar nicht nur an Geld, sondern insbesondere auch an innovativen Köpfen und die kann man sich nicht so ohne Weiteres backen. 

Ein Problem schein mir zu sein, dass das Prostatakarzinom bei den Urologen einen großen Teil des Umsatzes ausmacht. Das möchte man sich von den Onkologen nicht aus den Händen nehmen lassen. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Urologie ein operatives Fachgebiet. Auch heute noch verbringen die Urologen während ihrer Facharztausbildung viel Zeit im OP. Da bleibt wenig Zeit, sich mit den medikamentösen Therapien zu befassen. 

Wir brauchen dringend nicht nur die Urologen sondern auch die Kompetenzen der Onkologen! So sehe ich das!




> .... Das Problem ist ja anscheinend allgemein schon, überhaupt rein zu kommen. ...


Wieso das, woher hast du diese Information?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

mit evtl. nicht reinkommen habe ich nur den 24. und 25.9. gemeint, zu den Vorträgen. Ich werde auch da schon present sein und den BPS Oberen helfen.

Am 26.9 sollten möglich viele kommen, du erkennst mich an meinen grauen, natürlich vollen Haaren und dem grauen Bart und dem PBS SHG Schildchen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... meine History anzusehen, die durch den Einsatz von low dose Taxotere im Sommer 206 bei PSA von etwa 35 "verunstaltet" ist, und bei der seit Januar sogar Nizoral auftaucht - man stelle sich vor: ein Mittel gegen Pilzkrankheiten. Aber ich wollte ihm den Schock ersparen, feststellen zu müssen, dass mein PSA dank frühzeitiger Chemo und späterer Ergänzung duch Nizoral zur Zeit bei 0.60 steht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jürg,

beim Studium deiner History fällt mir vor allen Dingen auf, dass es bei dir trotz des sehr niedrigen PSA-Niveaus aktive ossäre Metastasen (Knochenmetastasen) gibt. Ich sehe bei dir einen Widerspruch zwischen den Blutwerten (PSA) und den Befunden der bildgebenden Untersuchungen. Welche Erklärung hast du dafür? Lässt du neben PSA auch andere Marker bestimmen - CGA, CEA, NSE?

Das erinnert mich an dieses hier:




> ... Es ist eben eine optische Täuschung, wenn man dauernd den PSA-Wert therapiert, weil man irrigerweise annimmt, dieser stünde für den Tumor oder seine maligne Potenz. Es wird dabei übersehen, dass die Reduktion des PSA-Wertes maßgeblich durch eine verminderte Produktion von PSA durch die Tumorzelle verursacht wird und weniger durch ihr Absterben.  ...


Ich entnehme deiner History auch, dass du seit mehr als drei Jahren in unterschiedlichen Dosierungen Wobenzym einnimmst.  Offenbar glaubst du (aufgrund welcher Empfehlung ??), davon zu profitieren.  Kannst du das begründen?  Gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang messbare (spürbare) Erfolge? Oder ist es nur ein Bauchgefühl?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Josef

Ich meine, 
wenn schon Enzymtherapie, dann wohl Wobemugos oder Wobe Mucos NEM, denn Wobenzym ist eher zur Verbesserung der Gefäße.

Nur das PSA und die PSA-Verdoppelung im Auge zu behalten, ist wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend.
Ich finde die Tumormarker nicht als "Warnpolizei", aber ein "Tumormarkerverlauf" kann genau so wichtig sein, als andere Laborparameter, für den Verlauf.

 Harnblasenkarzinom  ---  TPA, CYFRA 21-1    Prostatakarzinom  PSA  TPA, CA 549
Und vergiss nicht, jeder Fünfte mit P. Ca. bekommt auch Blasenkrebs. Daher US., Zytologie, NMP22 TM., ggf. Fluoreszenzystoskopie (statt weißlicht).

Näheres: www.krebsforum.at

----------


## Josef

Zitat von *Hutschi*  
_... Es ist eben eine optische Täuschung, wenn man dauernd den PSA-Wert therapiert, weil man irrigerweise annimmt, dieser stünde für den Tumor oder seine maligne Potenz. Es wird dabei übersehen, dass die Reduktion des PSA-Wertes maßgeblich durch eine verminderte Produktion von PSA durch die Tumorzelle verursacht wird und weniger durch ihr Absterben. ..._
   
Hutschi, davon ausgehend, dass das "Krebsvolumen" wächst, müsste doch auch das PSA-Volumen steigen, oder?

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hutschi, davon ausgehend, dass das "Krebsvolumen" wächst, müsste doch auch das PSA-Volumen steigen, oder?


Sofern das zuwachsende Tumorgewebe (noch) in gleicherweise PSA produziert wie der ursprüngliche unbehandelte Tumor.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Aussage doch, dass die medikamentöse Therapie u. U. zwar zu einer reduzierten PSA-Sekretion führt, dies aber in sofern nicht missgedeutet werden darf, als damit nicht zwangsläufig eine entsprechende Reduktion der Tumormasse verbunden ist.

WW

----------


## Josef

> Sofern das zuwachsende Tumorgewebe (noch) in gleicherweise PSA produziert wie der ursprüngliche unbehandelte Tumor.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Aussage doch, dass die medikamentöse Therapie u. U. zwar zu einer reduzierten PSA-Sekretion führt, dies aber in sofern nicht missgedeutet werden darf, als damit nicht zwangsläufig eine entsprechende Reduktion der Tumormasse verbunden ist.
> 
> WW


DAS ist auch bereits die Frage wenn die Prostata noch drinnen ist, also bei Finasterid und Dutasterid. Wird dadurch das Tumorwachstum abgeblockt, abgebrochen, reduziert, verändert etc., oder nur der PSA-Wert halbiert durch ......, also "beschönigt"?
Um so wichtiger könnte es da dann sein, zusätzlich das PCA3 bzw. das "imPSA" messen zu lassen 
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ard,334.0.html
und in die Krankengeschichte einfließen zu lassen, bzw. von der getroffenen Biopsie die DNA-Zytometrie zu verlangen!
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...1.html#msg4581

----------


## Harro

*Klarstellung

*Hallo, Josef,

 


> Hutschi, davon ausgehend, dass das "Krebsvolumen" wächst, müsste doch auch das PSA-Volumen steigen, oder?


irgendwie läuft hier etwas durcheinander. Zunächst möchte ich noch einmal bestätigen, dass nach der FNAB mit nachfolgendem  DNA-Zytometrie-Befund oder der Ploidie-Bestimmung sich zumindest in meiner Prostata keine Tumorzellen mehr befinden. Meine letzte Blutuntersuchung in meinem Stammlabor - seit 7 Jahren - ergab am 6.8.2008 PSA 0.38 ng/ml aber leider Testo nur 3.55 µg/l. Die Messung davor am 6.5.2008 lautete PSA 0.39 ng/ml + Testo 4.19 µg/l.
Was außerhalb der Prostata noch aktiv ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Das erfahre ich hoffentlich erst kurz vor meinem natürlichen Ableben, wenn ich dann dazu noch in der Lage bin, das zu vergegenwärtigen. Der Hinweis von Winfried:




> Ich entnehme deiner History auch, dass du seit mehr als drei Jahren in unterschiedlichen Dosierungen Wobenzym einnimmst. Offenbar glaubst du (aufgrund welcher Empfehlung ??), davon zu profitieren. Kannst du das begründen? Gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang messbare (spürbare) Erfolge? Oder ist es nur ein Bauchgefühl?


betrifft wohl den Jürgen, obwohl ich unlängst eine hier herumliegende 800er Dose Wobenzym, die meiner Frau mal zugedacht war, so nach und nach mit täglich 3 x 3 Stück entsorgt habe. Das Zeug schadet ja nicht und für den Müll war es mir zu schade.

*"Die beredsame Lektion der Dinosaurier ist, dass etwas Größe gut, aber Übergröße nicht notwendigerweise besser ist"
*(Eric Allen Johnston)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , Wobenzym   .... Das Zeug schadet ja nicht und für den Müll war es mir zu schade.


Die Frage ist, ob's nützt.

WW

----------


## Josef

Naja, Wobenzym eher bei Entzündungen und Gefäße,
aber Wobemugos bzw. jetzt Wobe Mucos NEM ist ......

----------


## Harro

*Wirkung

*Hallo, Winfried, siehe hier:

http://kepler-apotheke.de/aktuell/wobenzym.htm

Weil es kein Unheil anrichtet, habe ich es einfach mal prophylaktisch verbraucht, bevor ich es anders entsorgt hätte.

*"Das Wenige, das ich weiß, verdanke ich meinem Nichtwissen"
*(Sacha Guitry, französische Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Naja, Wobenzym eher bei Entzündungen und Gefäße,
> aber Wobemugos bzw. jetzt Wobe Mucos NEM ist ......


Kann *Mann* in Bezug auf Krebs wohl beides vergessen, oder?

WW

----------


## Harro

*Hilfe bei Entzündungen

*Hallo, Winfried,




> Kann *Mann* in Bezug auf Krebs wohl beides vergessen, oder?
> 
> WW


das würde ich auch so sehen. Seit Jahren leide ich an einer fast chronischen Proktitis, die sich möglicherweise durch die IMRT verstärkt haben könnte. Verschiedene Zäpfchen, die man nach dem Stuhl einführen soll, haben nichts gebracht, um die geringen Blutbeimengungen zu reduzieren. Der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge. Ich habe nun fast den Eindruck, dass sich dieses Problem, nachdem ich inzwischen wohl etwa 300 Stück Wobenzym N geschluckt habe, etwas verbessert hat. Eine Bestätigung hierfür möchte ich aber erst dann formulieren, wenn sich diese Beschwerden tatsächlich so entwickeln, dass man von einer Abheilung der Proktitis ausgehen könnte.

*"Das Wissen ist lang, das Leben ist kurz, und wer nichts weiß, der lebt auch nicht"
*(Baltasar Gracián y Morales, spanischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef



> Naja, Wobenzym eher bei Entzündungen und Gefäße,
> aber Wobemugos bzw. jetzt Wobe Mucos NEM ist ......


Da hast Du wohl gerade noch´mal die Kurve bekommen. Was soll denn an Wobe Mucos drann sein, was nicht auch in Wobenzym enthalten ist. Du willst doch hoffentlich nicht auf die paar Spuren an Selen aus, die in Wobenzym nicht enthalten sind.
Da glaube ich eher, ich betone "glaube ich", dass der Pankreasextrakt des Wobenzym die Verdauung anregt und dadurch zur Verbesserung des Immunsystems und damit zur antiflatorischen Wirkung beiträgt. Aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung hat aber auch Wobenzym nur dann eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung gezeigt, z.B. bei chron. Gelenkentzündungen, wenn 3 x 10 Kapseln genommen wurden. - Das wiederum haben die wenigsten Patienten vertragen. -
Wenn ich bedenke, für eine Monatspackung mehr als 140  ausgeben zu müssen, hat sich für mich im Vergleich mit *anderen Verdächtigen* - wie Winfried (WW) zu sagen pflegt - der NEM-Palette, das Thema Wobenzym oder Wobe Mucos NEM, erledigt.

Schöne Grüße nach Wien
Heribert

----------


## Josef

Servus Heribert,
vielleicht bekommen wir hier "manipulierte Originale"?

Wobenzym N habe ich in Wiener Apotheken noch nirgendwo gesehen. Nur das "normale" Wobenzym, 800 er Dosen.

Wobe Mugos, auch in 800 er Dosen.

Wobe Mucos NEM in 100er Schachtel. Irreführend ist hier, dass auf dem Beipackzettel nur mehr die Inhaltsstoffe der Tagesdosis angegeben sind. Jedenfalls ist in 1 Dragee 90 mg Papain, im Gegensatz zu 4 mg im Wobe Mugos und ? im Wobenzym. Heißt das, wenn ich auf Papain Wert lege, muss ich die *22,5 fache (!) Tagesdosis* Wobemugos nehmen, im Vergleich zu Wobe Mucos NEM?

Und bei den anderen ............?

Gut wäre überhaupt, wenn die gesamten Angaben so sind, dass sie mit den anderen "Wobe-Produkten" vergleichbar wären; evtl. auch mit Mitbewerber wie z.B. ......(?)!

Vielleicht könnte man die Anlage weiterführen bei .... http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...9.html#msg2629

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Hutschi



> Meine letzte Blutuntersuchung in meinem Stammlabor - seit 7 Jahren - ergab am 6.8.2008 PSA 0.38 ng/ml *aber leider Testo nur 3.55 µg/l*. Die Messung davor am 6.5.2008 lautete PSA 0.39 ng/ml + Testo 4.19 µg/l.


Mit zunehmendem Alter wird das freie, also das dem Wohlbefinden des Mannes beitragende Testosteron, in einem Eiweis, dem Sexualhormon bindenden Globulin (SHBG) aufgenommen. Je mehr man von diesem SHBG hat, je weiter verschieben sich die Werte zwischen ges.Testosteron und freiem Testosteron. Das SHB-Globulin wird in der Leber produziert und gilt z.B. als Marker der 2. Wahl für die Kontrolle einer Testosteron-Substitution.

Wie schnell dieser Umbau mit zunehmendem Alter fortschreitet, hängt sehr eng mit der körperlichen Betätigung und adipösen Körpermerkmalen zusammen. Der Referenzwert meines Labors beträgt 13 - 71 nmol/l. Ist dieser Wert im unteren Referenzbereich, hast Du immer noch genügend freudespendendes Testosteron im Umlauf.
Ähnlich verhält es sich bei der Frau mit dem Östradiol.

Ein schönes freudespendendes Wochenende
Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Freudenspender

*Lieber Heribert, er will nicht mehr so as ik wol will. Aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich.

*"Die Klugheit ist sehr geeignet zu bewahren, was man besitzt, doch allein die Kühnheit versteht zu erwerben"
*(Friedrich II., der Große König von Preußen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef



> Vielleicht könnte man die Anlage weiterführen bei .... http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...9.html#msg2629


Wir haben im Teilforum "Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzung" die Möglichkeit über Enzyme und ihre Wirkung auf das Immunsystem einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, wenn Dir daran gelegen ist.
Das Ursprungsthema hier lautet "Auswertung CGA. CEA und NSE".

Gruß Heribert

----------

